# My graduation recital



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

Here are links to my graduation recital recordings. The recital was performed at 10/10/11:

Prokofiev - Piano Concerto No. 3:
1st movement: http://snd.sc/qrJ0yU
2nd movement: http://snd.sc/nhwXyn
3rd movement: http://snd.sc/oSJ7US

Chopin - Ballade No. 1:
http://snd.sc/qO2gDx

Faure - Barcarolle No. 1:
http://snd.sc/rf52ay

Scriabin - Piano Sonata No. 5:
http://snd.sc/qokZEj


----------

